# Colofac (mebeverine)



## Tracey1983 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been prescribed colofac for my ibs but im finding that im very tired and light headed. The information sheet states its non drowsy but when ive looked on the web sum places state dizziness and tiredness are side effects. Im just wondering whether anyone else has had these side effects??


----------

